# Gluten Free Food Ideas



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

To people on a gluten free diet, what do you eat? Specifically, does any one know of any good gluten free breads or foodsI've been off and on the gluten free diet so many times but my Achilles heal is wheat bread and spaghetti. With some tips, I hoping to go at least 6 wks gluten free.I've tried a number of gluten free breads (both ready-made and mixes) without much success. Here are a couple of problems I usually face:- Too little fiber (constipating)- Organic sugars (e.g. evaporated cane sugar, honey) which make me gassy- Inulin fiber - makes me gassyAny help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For pasta most of the people I know with celiac seem to like quinoa pasta. I think it tastes good, but I usually don't spend the extra money as I don't need to.Most of people I've known with celiac just avoid bread all together and if they need something to spread something on they use rice cakes.


----------



## lisas (Jun 2, 2009)

My husband has been gluten free for over a year and he eats lots of bread. He was diagnosed with IBS-D over 13 years ago and a gluten free diet has changed his life and mine. He is not a celiac, just gluten sensitive. He is now 90% of the time "normal" after 12 years of IBS misery since switching to a gluten free diet.His favorite bread mix is Pamela's Gluten Free Bread Mix which he makes in a bread maker. He tweaked the recipies, a little more or less oil, eggs, etc, a bit to get the bread just like he likes it. He often makes the Namaste No Sugar Added Muffin Mix. These muffins taste like wheat biscuits to me-very good. Sometimes he adds fresh blueberrys to the mix and they taste wonderful! He makes some lemon muffins that are great but I don't have any boxes right now to tell you the name. We buy Udi's gluten free ready made whole grain bread, good back up if out of Pamela's and tastes like basic wheat bread, and gluten free pizza crusts to make our own delicious pizza. There are numerous pancake mixes that taste just like wheat pancakes; Maple Grove Farms makes a nice one called all Natural gluten free pancake and waffle mix. His favorite gluten free beers are St. Peter's (expensive) and Bard's. I also recommend Food Should Taste Good Multigrain tortilla chips (gluten free) and R.W. Garcia Mixtbag Gluten Free Yellow & Blue Corn Tortilla Chips.We haven't found a good gluten free pasta yet though. If someone knows of one please share it.


----------



## sweetwheels44 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just stay away from bread and pasta now. I do go to the health food store to get gluten free cookies sometimes which are pretty good. I tried gluten free crackers yuck! The gluten free bread is $5.00 to $7.00 a loaf so I can go without bread. The health food stores carry gluten free pasta but its expensive.I just eat lean meats and fish, sweet potatoes, non starchy vegetables, fruit, nuts, popcorn, almond milk, and gluten free cereals oh and eggs.Boring but seems this is what a gluten free diet is according to the Living Gluten Free for Dummies book.I hate to cook so I am not willing to make my own bread or anything like that and I see they don't make frozen dinners gluten free.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Amy's brand is becoming common even in regular grocery stores (used to be in a lot of health food only types of places)It has a number of gluten free meals. http://www.amys.com/products/search_results.php?form_glutenfree=1Even if they don't advertise it, if you have potatoes or rice as the side rather than pasta or noodles it likely is gluten free. Just check the food additives if you have to do that for thickeners and stuff. Grilled meats usually are OK, breaded ones are not.


----------



## KamF (Aug 11, 2010)

They have a wheat & gluten free section in most major food stores; Pasta's, Crispbread, Cake mix, Hot Cross Buns Ect. Lean poultry without the skin or dark meat goes down well with me, I eat Chicken/ Turkey with every meal or snack with no ill effect


----------

